# Suggestion for Ti Section of BD Website



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

OK, so I'm bored at work today and have been window shopping for what I want to buy when I finish chemo in a few months. I've heard that BD has a Force option on the LeChamp. Check out the Ti section....nope, not there. Oh, maybe I should check out the Century Ti that I've been hearing about. Nope, not there either. What about Fantom Cross Ti or Century Ti framesets. I know they're both available at Bike Island. OK, maybe the Bike Island analogy isn't fair, but how many people go to the Ti section, see a LeChamp Rival and Red and assume that there is no Force option? I know I did until I looked through every line of the website and found it under SRAM. And there are no Century options in the Ti section at all. So, again, I'm nitpicking, but I think this would be a MUCH better layout for the Ti section and would increase their sales....but then again, I don't run a bike company!


----------

